# MENT? Trestolone Acetate!



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 7, 2011)

Have any of you guys tried Ment? This is some serious shit...
Trestolone Acetate (MENT) Profile

I read an article about this compound in MD a few months back.  It's 10x more powerful than Test!! WTF???

My buddy started it today, along with 50mg of Dbol a day, 500mg of Enanthate a week AND HGH, which he's been running for 6 months now. I know he is going to put some serious size on.

Any thoughts or experience?


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 7, 2011)

i too posted a similiar post on another forum... i am very interested in this i have heard it was betwee twice as stong and10x as strong.. the 10x seems pretty outlandish lol... anyway.. even if it a little bit better then test with no crazy side effects i am in... who knows maybe in two years it will be the, dont take any cycle without the backbone of "MENT" LOL HOPE MORE PEOPLE GIVE SOME INSIGHT.. I POSTED LIKE 3 DAYS AGOT AND GOT NO RESPONSE MEH.. TAKE CARE BUD


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't trust 19-nors. They are the work of the devil. Beware of a sheep in lamb's clothing or however the saying goes. It seems interesting though, is your buddy running it transdermally or IM?


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Beware of a sheep in lamb's clothing or however the saying goes



Lol. Wolf in sheeps clothing ..

Gich!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 7, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I don't trust 19-nors. They are the work of the devil. Beware of a sheep in lamb's clothing or however the saying goes. It seems interesting though, is your buddy running it transdermally or IM?


 
I would imagine he's running it IM.


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 7, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Have any of you guys tried Ment? This is some serious shit...
> Trestolone Acetate (MENT) Profile
> 
> I read an article about this compound in MD a few months back. It's 10x more powerful than Test!! WTF???
> ...


 
10 times more potent does seem pretty outlandish, but i can see 3 reasons why there could be some truth.  Mainly because it doesnt bind to sex hormone binding globulin.  A large portion of test in our body is inactive because its bound, leaving significantly less free t to do its job.  It also doesn't convert to E or DHT leaving 100 persent of the compound available to bind to androgen receptors resulting in greater anabolism.  Thats the only reasons i can see why it is so highly effective.  It could also be that the drug has properties that trigger higher activation of andro receptors to initiate a higher degree of protien sythesis, but this is all speculation.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 7, 2011)

There is a supplement company coming out with this as well....


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I really want to try some of this.  It sounds like a winner.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> There is a supplement company coming out with this as well....



Where did you read this???


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 7, 2011)

0sooo so far all i have gained so far from this post is a very intense headache.. plz no sarastic posts.. We are seeking info from those who have used or have first hand knowledge of someone that has! thanks


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 8, 2011)

IWANTORAL(S) said:


> 0sooo so far all i have gained so far from this post is a very intense headache.. plz no sarastic posts.. We are seeking info from those who have used or have first hand knowledge of someone that has! thanks


 
????????


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 8, 2011)

hey animalhouse could your friend get his blood work done during this cycle. i a curious the effects on his systems. please keep me posted, or pm me about this. if every thing looks good than, Trestolone will be in my next cycle.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 8, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> hey animalhouse could your friend get his blood work done during this cycle. i a curious the effects on his systems. please keep me posted, or pm me about this. if every thing looks good than, Trestolone will be in my next cycle.


 
He gets them done once a year, bt he cruises and blasts so it will be too hard to tell, but I'll ask him.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Mar 8, 2011)

If you Google it there's threads from 2006 about ment not a lot of info out there but I remember it said the sides are harsh


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2011)

IBE is making a MENT DS right now, no word as to when it will be out as this hype about it being produced is 6 months old.  There is some new tren one as well, again, Boladrol is all that is out now.  All I see from it are tren like sides and to me those may not be worth the gains.  Slow and steady gains with minimal sides are way more attractive to me than blowing up and feeling like shit.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> IBE is making a MENT DS right now, no word as to when it will be out as this hype about it being produced is 6 months old.  There is some new tren one as well, again, Boladrol is all that is out now.  All I see from it are tren like sides and to me those may not be worth the gains.  Slow and steady gains with minimal sides are way more attractive to me than blowing up and feeling like shit.



^^^IBE was who I was referring to


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 8, 2011)

The crappy part about MENT is that it has to be shot ED!!  I'm sorry, but FUCK THAT!  It's bad enough running my Deca and Cyp and all the pinning involved with that two days a week! haha


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 8, 2011)

i got all excited thinking we had uncovered the ultimate test... test on JUUUICE.. I think I would bleed out if i poked myself that many times


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 8, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> The crappy part about MENT is that it has to be shot ED!! I'm sorry, but FUCK THAT! It's bad enough running my Deca and Cyp and all the pinning involved with that two days a week! haha


 

Yeah anything more that 3x/wk and I start to shy away. I like pinning but there's just a lot of variables that go into that kind of cycle. 

What if I need to go out of town, stuff like that.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 8, 2011)

my friend has diabetes.. and he has this thing on his leg thats always in there with like a needle and stuff in ur hip.. and it just shoots in insulin wen needed.. we should grab 2 of those lol. JUICEEEEE


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

I seen this on HB1 international list and was curious about it. ED?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

IWANTORAL(S) said:


> my friend has diabetes.. and he has this thing on his leg thats always in there with like a needle and stuff in ur hip.. and it just shoots in insulin wen needed.. we should grab 2 of those lol. JUICEEEEE


 

lol a friend of mine had something similar for antibiotics

I wouldn't be too surprised if some of the pros had thought about it...


----------

